# Good Mbuna food



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

I won't be stocking my tank for another few weeks, as I need to cycle it first.

Will any local pet store chiclid pellets work? I will most likely be stocking the tank with juveniles.

I am looking for a quality food that will keep them healthy with a balanced diet as well as a diet that will keep their coloration at peak level.

Additionally, how often to feed? Evey day? Every other day etc.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I feed 1X daily and order sinking pellets online. I find some of the food at the local stores lack really superior quality ingredients, and the food I prefer is not always in stock.

Look for something with low protein (34% is good), but the protein ingredients should be high quality and aquatic (think krill as opposed to fish meal). Spirulina. Lots of fruits and vegetables (mine has 14). Fishy vitamins.


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks DJ.

May I ask what brand of pellets you use?

I assume with the Spirulina, fruits and veggies, that is in the pellets you use?

My local fish stores are mostly big box pet stores with rather limited variety. We do have an Aquatic Adventures store locally, but I have found them to be way over priced on much of their inventory.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Order online when they have free shipping about every 6 months. Some quality foods include Dainichi, Omega One and New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula.


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> Order online when they have free shipping about every 6 months. Some quality foods include Dainichi, Omega One and New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula.


Thanks.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

I use New Life Spectrum cichlid formula - 1mm sinking pellets. My Mbunas and Peacocks LOVE it and so do my yellow lab fry.  I order mine online since nobody around here carries it. Free 2 day shipping or $3.99 overnight, cant beat that!


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

60gallon said:


> I use New Life Spectrum cichlid formula - 1mm sinking pellets. My Mbunas and Peacocks LOVE it and so do my yellow lab fry.  I order mine online since nobody around here carries it. Free 2 day shipping or $3.99 overnight, cant beat that!


Thanks.

I'll look around online for that too.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

While you're at it, you should drop by your local supermarket and pick up some zucchini/cucumbers, and romaine lettuce too while you're at it. TBH, the mbuna at my workplace seem to devour anything green or fruity that I offer, along with the usual NLS/hikari pellets.


----------



## karydas (Mar 21, 2005)

You can always supplement their diet with a diy food recipe adjusted for herbivores
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/food_recipes.php


----------



## mkuhl2000 (Jul 19, 2011)

I feed mine pellets too but kinda get freaked out when the fish start swallowing them whole! I picture them choking on one! How long does it take for them to get soft? I have some pretty small fish in my tank so I toss some flakes in for them. Is there anything wrong with mixing the two?


----------



## karydas (Mar 21, 2005)

Pellets come in different sizes. You can try 0.5-1mm for your smaller fish.

There is no problem in mixing flakes and pellets.


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

Should the pellets be soaked in tank water for a few minutes prior to feeding? I've read that they swell up when added to water. To me that means they might swell up in the belly (if put into tank dry) and possibly cause issues with the fish.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I never pre-soak unless medicating. I just dump in, step back, and watch the fish frenzy.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No need to pre-soak and the fish are expected to swallow them whole.

A quality pellet does not have extensive fillers that expand when wet, so no problem. :thumb:


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks folks.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

They have great stuff here. 
http://www.kensfish.com/


----------

